# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  sashimi Have you eaten？

## Uzoho

Sashimi is thinly sliced, raw seafood. Many different kinds of fresh fish and seafood are served raw in the Japanese cuisine. Sashimi, while similar to sushi, is distinct for its absence of vinigered rice. When slices of fish are served on top of a small ball of rice, it is called nigiri zushi.
Sashimi is usually beautifully arranged and served on top of shredded daikon and shiso leaves. The sashimi pieces are dipped into a dish of soya sauce before being eaten. The daikon and shiso can also be dipped in soya sauce and eaten; both have a fresh, minty taste. Depending on the kind of sashimi, wasabi or ground ginger may accompany the dish and be added to the sashimi as a condiment.
Some of the most popular kinds of sashimi are:* Maguro: Tuna* Toro: Fatty Tuna* Ebi: Prawn* Saba: Mackerel* Ika: Squid* Tako: Octopus

----------


## Breadleyterne34

Yeeey 
That's so tasty, I like it.

----------


## sherinemuasher

It pretty good and healthy at the same time, add a little wasabi and soy sauce to it and you are all good.

----------


## Jennyrose

Yes its tasty to eat and healthy at the same time you should give a try for sure.

----------


## Jennyrose

The name itself is so interesting you should taste it for sure. To learn more view my bio.

----------

